# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Setting up a quad for hunting

## Ryan_Songhurst

Gday team, interested in how guys have set up quads for hunting. My bike has turned up and right now its a blank canvas. We are in the process of trying to get ourselves a lease to run a few animals on so the bike would probably be used there also so Ideally I want to set it up so any racks etc are easily removed so the bike can be used with spray tanks etc.
Im thinking of putting a winch on it and maybe some better lights as most quad headlights are pretty average, that's about as far as I have got.
I was looking on an American forum and theres lots of guys that set their winches up rear mounted rather than in the front, cant seem to see any reason why one would be better than the other?
Any ideas and photos of setups would be greatly appreciated. Cheers!

----------


## nzvermin

Easyier to winch back the way you came than further into the muck probably

----------


## longrange308

Made a sturdy 2 gun rack for mine,  fitted a plastic box up front
Fold down front bull bar to carry game
In the process of led lighting at the mo

----------


## 223nut

Spotlights made a huge difference on my truck!! Rear winch means that if you get in the poo you fan get out backwards, problem with one on the front means you can get further into fun and games!!

----------


## puku

Or you could set it up to swap between front and rear....

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## oraki

My quad is set up on the cheap. Front hoop bar with pipe insulation around it, spot light mounted to it along with rifle mounts. Fish bin in front of that. Stays on all the time,just mt and fill with the appropriate equipment depending on the job at hand..ammo etc for hunting, or farm stuff. Rear carrier is kept free for other important items..bags, carcass's,tent  or spray tank. 
I haven't yet, but are looking into a light bar to mount out front. Sticking with the cheap theme, a boat winch mounted to a plate with chains and dee shackles so that it can be attached front or rear and even to the side for sidling around a slip or steep spot. Added rubber belting around the front guards so mud and water spay doesn't cover gun in front rack

----------


## dirtyhabit

Have just sorted out this lightbar on our rhino...it lights up the night!

----------


## Gruntled

Simple single rifle holder up front. Larger rack fitted to the back and a small aluminium and plastic trailer to tow, with removable tow bar. All fits on my road trailer.

----------


## Gruntled

This would work though!

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Simple single rifle holder up front. Larger rack fitted to the back and a small aluminium and plastic trailer to tow, with removable tow bar. All fits on my road trailer. Attachment 52503


Do those racks mark your gun? Look like an easy option but I put enough marks on my rifle myself without a rack wrecking it more!

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Thing is with those side by sides theyre so big and ungainly, by the time I have bought a trailer to tow it round etc, it offers no advantages over just using my truck

----------


## Jimmynostars

As they'd only need a small winch why not do a mounting plate for winch, attachment points for quad ( lower is better to lift as well as pull bearing in mind you need to hook it up) front and rear. With some leads to reach battery you could stash it in a box, look at it like an electric come along and not be limited by mounting points.... Let me know if you want something whipped up ( swings and roundabouts )

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

I was thinking of looking into mounting some rollers so that the winch is front mounted but the wire could be redirected out the back of the bike

----------


## Mathias

Set my TRX500 up with trays front & rear and have stretchy net for both. Front has double gun rack. Narva 70mm halogens mounted on front bars run on high beam only. Have an electric atv winch to fit someday on front, frame has factory mount. Winch handy for pulling a carcass up a tree to skin etc. Dont want to add to much junk as it only makes them heavier to handle.

Sent from my GT-I9192 using Tapatalk

----------


## tiroatedson

> Simple single rifle holder up front. Larger rack fitted to the back and a small aluminium and plastic trailer to tow, with removable tow bar. All fits on my road trailer. Attachment 52503


Is the trailer a home made or store bought?? Bit of info be good. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Happy

It's only a light quad. I just throw the winch wire under it and winch it backwards. Winch rope rubs underneath but it would take years to even mark the underneath   We talking three or four times a year. On the front is nice. Chuck the rope over the rafters it' lifts whole bike off the ground for a good clean. 500 Honda not that light but it's effortless

----------


## gadgetman

I just use a wire strainer as a winch. Light, doesn't get messed up so much, portable, versatile, ...

Think 'less is more', why make a light manoeuvrable lightweight vehicle heavy and ungainly.

----------


## Gruntled

> Is the trailer a home made or store bought?? Bit of info be good. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Home made, couldn't buy a nice light one that one person could lift onto trailer. Beer and welding what could go wrong.

----------


## Gruntled

> Do those racks mark your gun? Look like an easy option but I put enough marks on my rifle myself without a rack wrecking it more!


Rifle rack is rubber covered and not marking at all on rifle. You can't see it but I fitted halved plastic 10cm down pipe under the rack to stop mud getting on the rifle.

----------


## Markgibsonr25

here is my version easy enough to take on and off.

----------


## tiroatedson

Here's my version...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## oraki

And here's mine

----------


## oraki

The shooting frame is the right height to rest your elbows on handlebars for a steady shot. Gun holder is handy for holding spade, grubber or standards. A frame on front for towing behind tractor etc

----------


## Dundee

This is my set up and the spray tank provides a good rest when shooting.

----------


## Mathias

> This is my set up and the spray tank provides a good rest when shooting.
> Attachment 52555
> Attachment 52556


 @Dundee  what the f#@k is that seat cover? does it massage your buttock or something  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> @Dundee  what the f#@k is that seat cover? does it massage your buttock or something


Looks like it would do a fair bit of exfoliation that's for sure!

----------


## hotbarrels

> I was thinking of looking into mounting some rollers so that the winch is front mounted but the wire could be redirected out the back of the bike


Just remember that if you are seriously stuck, access under the bike to run a cable back might be a struggle.

----------


## gadgetman

> @Dundee  what the f#@k is that seat cover? does it massage your buttock or something


I think that is what Mrs Dundee is for.  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

> @Dundee  what the f#@k is that seat cover? does it massage your buttock or something


Its stop your arse burning in the summer time.Also protection from dog paws which is the worst cause for ripped canvas seat covers.

----------


## Tahr



----------


## Tahr



----------


## Mathias

> Its stop your arse burning in the summer time.Also protection from dog paws which is the worst cause for ripped canvas seat covers.


Yeah but it looks like it plucks the hares out of your arse........ ha ha ha ha  :XD:

----------


## Shootm

Here's mine. A set of LED's make a big difference.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Here's mine. A set of LED's make a big difference.
> 
> Attachment 52564
> Attachment 52565



Are the racks mounted to the lid of the box? I would like to keep the box on the front as it will be handy hunting or not so that could be a goer, and still leave a bit of room for tying stuff on if I move the box as far back as possible

----------


## Brian

Get an extra muffler fitted across the back. Makes a big difference. I use a wire strainer and long chain for a winch.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Get an extra muffler fitted across the back. Makes a big difference. I use a wire strainer and long chain for a winch.


yes that's a good idea, the bike is pretty quiet as far as quads go but would be nice to get it reeeeeally quiet, without having some big redneck contraption stuck on the back of it though!

----------


## Shootm

> Are the racks mounted to the lid of the box? I would like to keep the box on the front as it will be handy hunting or not so that could be a goer, and still leave a bit of room for tying stuff on if I move the box as far back as possible


Yep. I just put a plate on the inside.

----------


## Shootm

This is what Brian is talking about.

----------


## Dundee

I have a light force spotlight that can be plugged into the Cdax connection also.

----------


## scottrods

I have a couple of rifle racks on the front. I'll be removing them during lambing season when not much happens on stations for hunting, and fitting a better method of holding a fisho bin, and the rifles. On the rear I have a pair of Rotopax removable tanks, that give me an extra 15L of petrol. If I'm riding the bike into a station hut for a weekends hunting esp a wallaby weekend, it gives me plenty of cover in case I run out of petrol. Good enough for 3-4 days on the roos. 

I fitted 2x 18w flood lights into the low beam circuit, 2x 18w spots for the high beam.




Added heated grips from Aliexpress too  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

@scottrods where do you get those slim fuel totes from? They look pretty neat, seen quite a few bikes on American forums set up with them. Like the idea of spots wired into full beam and floods wired into low also. Went over the whole bike today and tucked and cable tied all wiring as much as possible, we do this to the farm bikes also as always end up with something not working due to a wire snagging on something. Also rewired the cooling fan so that it still works on the temp sender but can be turned on manually in case of a failure in temp switch (it happens) have ordered a winch and waiting on it to arrive, noticed the bike actually has factory mounting plates in the front so will probably just end up front mounting it. My knee is healing up fast so hopefully bike doesn't stay this clean for too long!

----------


## Dundee

that bike needs some protection......bars?

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Got em dundee just in bubblewrap on the back of my truck still! Maybe tomorrows job

----------


## scottrods

They are called Rotopax. I bought them on ebay when the Kiwi was strong on the USD. You can buy seconds with only cosmetic issues. I bought the brackets and spin-lock system too. Not cheap but very well made and good for the purpose.

I bought the bike as a project, stripped it down with @cambo and wirebrushed and painted the whole thing back up. For a bike that cost me $500 to buy and turned over with new fuel, I've spend $2000 doing it up. Needed new transfer case, new bearings all round, front CV joints, middle drive shaft, new swing arm boot, new wet and dry clutch, and nearly completely re-wired and new tires. Won't buy a yamaha again, hard to get parts for. Honda the way to go. But at least I know it off by heart. The brakes aren't the best on these old yams either. Getting brake fade on a hilly station descent is pretty scary, but at least it has a low ratio box.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> They are called Rotopax. I bought them on ebay when the Kiwi was strong on the USD. You can buy seconds with only cosmetic issues. I bought the brackets and spin-lock system too. Not cheap but very well made and good for the purpose.
> 
> I bought the bike as a project, stripped it down with @cambo and wirebrushed and painted the whole thing back up. For a bike that cost me $500 to buy and turned over with new fuel, I've spend $2000 doing it up. Needed new transfer case, new bearings all round, front CV joints, middle drive shaft, new swing arm boot, new wet and dry clutch, and nearly completely re-wired and new tires. Won't buy a yamaha again, hard to get parts for. Honda the way to go. But at least I know it off by heart. The brakes aren't the best on these old yams either. Getting brake fade on a hilly station descent is pretty scary, but at least it has a low ratio box.


Yea we had Yamahas here on the farm last few years, now that they are out of warranty we are replacing them, both have had quite a few gearbox problems (auto/cvt) and both have dropped a valve inside the warranty period, and one had a real major meltdown the actual cylinder cracked and it lunched itself, first one went last year and was replaced with a kingquad like Dundees bike and its been brilliant so far, second Yamaha is still in service but only used by the calf rearers to potter around in the yard moving trailers etc,

----------


## Mathias

Army shovel comes in handy and another must is the Bacho knife  :Thumbsup:  Double gun rack same a  @Shootm  they are good quality



Narva 70mm spots on front make a world of difference. If you add lights you should run them direct from battery via a relay connected to high beam, to avoid over loading the lighting circuit.



I can fit 2 packs, rifle, myself and teenage son and dog on this bike. Did a trip up the Wilberforce like that, the TRX 500 is a bit of a tractor.
Rear storage unit has a compressor, tyre repair kit, tow rope and other shit.

----------


## redbang

Lights are 25W HID, put out an amazing amount of light. I have a large 12v battery in the back box to drive them, never ran out despite several hours out at a time. Both lights are fully adjustable on the move, which means I can have one pointing up and left and the other down and right etc. when you are on hill tracks. The winch lives in the rear box till I need it then plugs into a 2" receiver mounted at the rear. Gun mounts on the box as well are a bit over the top but i occasionally carry 3 guns depending where I'm shooting.
You can see the rear mount better here. . . .

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

that's a well thought out setup, I like the idea of the winch being removable, no reason not to have an attachment both front and rear for it then, gives some options depending on which way round ya get stuck.

----------


## 223nut

Damn you all, now I want one!! Next winter.... Maybe, guy has to have a project right?

----------


## hotbarrels

Don't currently have a bike as we recently sold the family Gator.

Question - who's running power steering on their quad bike?  Last time I was using a quad for extended possum shooting, holding the spot with one hand and steering with the other resulted in a very tired arm by the end of the night.  I've never ridden one with power steer so interested to hear some feed back.

----------


## redbang

Wouldn't ride one without it now, been spoilt  by two quads with it. Have ridden my mates 750 without it, and at speed it tossed me twice ! I just don't have the arm strength to cope  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Yea our king quad has power steer, its nice when doing irrigation as you can grab a sprinkler in your left hand and cruise along and place it somewhere else without fighting the steering with the other hand, it feels really strange at first though when you're used to a bit more feedback

----------


## BRADS

Yeah wouldn't not have it now. @Ryan_Songhurst I use a suzuki 750 set up same as Tahr really, 
Box on front with gun rack between box and bars.
Some of these quads look like absolute death traps to a daily quad user.
Be careful where you put the gun racks as they have a tendency to go through people.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Yeah wouldn't not have it now. @Ryan_Songhurst I use a suzuki 750 set up same as Tahr really, 
> Box on front with gun rack between box and bars.
> Some of these quads look like absolute death traps to a daily quad user.
> Be careful where you put the gun racks as they have a tendency to go through people.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a mate that manages a farm down the road and they had a similar sort of thing setup on the back of a two wheeler for putting fence standards in, young Argentine girl didn't show up to work one morning, she had to ride about 5kms down the road from her house to the shed, his 2ic assumed she had slept in because he rang her and she wasn't answering, she got found three hours later as it got light in the grass on the side of the road with the bike on it's side and she had been pinned back and had the prongs from the holder stab her through the back and made a mess of one of her kidneys, ended up in intensive care in a coma for months, bloody lucky she survived.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

The old "left the quad in reverse, then jumped on it in a hurry to take off" has seen more than a few people end up over the front, can imagine that racks etc could be a bit of a worry in that situation

Edit: hilarious when nobody gets injured though

----------


## tetawa

My TRX300, had from near new, never been a farm bike, used for hunting only. Used a scabbard that I had on a two wheeler originally.
Prefer this setup if used in the bush, less chance of bent barrel. Use wire strainer for winching. Never bothered with changing the headlights as the excellent light from head lamps does the job.

----------


## oraki

> Yeah wouldn't not have it now. @Ryan_Songhurst I use a suzuki 750 set up same as Tahr really, 
> Box on front with gun rack between box and bars.
> Some of these quads look like absolute death traps to a daily quad user.
> Be careful where you put the gun racks as they have a tendency to go through people.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hear what you're saying about the frames Brads. Mine is made out of fairly light gauge tube which bends easily. The steepest stuff on my place is a rough plough finish. The only time I've come off a bike was in my youth when I landed a jump on the 3  wheeler all wrong. 
If I had hills it would be a box with a lid on it like yours. Horses for courses I reckon

----------


## 223nut

@tetawa love the army gaiter / hot hands

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Hot grips are a must, have some ordered, Im not real keen on the idea of the mitts over the bars as have had them on a farm bike before and can be a bit of a hindrance when youre on and off all the time and I always envisage getting stuck in them if the bike were to roll. I like your astroturk though Tetawa, you should make a hole in one side so you can play mini golf haha

----------


## tetawa

> Hot grips are a must, have some ordered, Im not real keen on the idea of the mitts over the bars as have had them on a farm bike before and can be a bit of a hindrance when youre on and off all the time and I always envisage getting stuck in them if the bike were to roll. I like your astroturk though Tetawa, you should make a hole in one side so you can play mini golf haha


Gives the dogs great surface to stand on, not slipping and sliding like on wood.

----------


## von tempsky fan

I just use a 2 wheel farm bike with y bars on the front , use less gas ,go more places ,cheaper to buy  but unfortunately  doesn't  have the quad wank factor.

----------


## 223nut

Does this count??

----------


## StrikerNZ

Not my bike, but I've spent an awful lot of time using it for shooting. Drop-rack on the front. Toolbox (full of farm junk so I didn't use it, but still a handy rest at times) Rifle in rack which you can barely see just behind the toolbox.

Good to have a rubber mat or platform on the back, for meat and/or mates.

Hot-grips.  :Thumbsup: 

The rabbiters seem to like using high-sided wire-mesh cages front and back, to fill with ammo/gear/rabbits

No power steer on this beastie, but use it on the can-am quads and it's absolutely fantastic. Makes a world of difference.

4 fallow on the bike at this point, and still had another one to shoot and throw on the back. Fine on the flatter tracks, but asking for trouble if you took it on the steep stuff like that...

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Striker whereabouts are you down that way? Have you crossed paths with my dad? (Ivan?)

----------


## StrikerNZ

> Striker whereabouts are you down that way? Have you crossed paths with my dad? (Ivan?)


Fairlie most of the time. Can't say I've heard the name, but I don't have the energy for much more than a very small social circle, so not that surprising..

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Ah ok, youre a bit further north, he stomps around Hakataramea/Twizel/Omarama sort of thing

----------


## tetawa

> I just use a 2 wheel farm bike with y bars on the front , use less gas ,go more places ,cheaper to buy  but unfortunately  doesn't  have the quad wank factor.


And some people still drive Morris Minors.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> I just use a 2 wheel farm bike with y bars on the front , use less gas ,go more places ,cheaper to buy  but unfortunately  doesn't  have the quad wank factor.


Also doesn't have the quad ability to carry heaps of shit factor...

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Welded up some brackets and installed winch today, seems to work pretty good, got sent the wrong bullbars so have sent them back and awaiting correct ones, put some decent flood lights on and wired them up through a relay to come on high beam only, have a spotlight with a handlebar mount coming, along with some rifle mounts. Might throw a set of new tyres at it and I reckon she's ready to go hunting.

----------


## BRADS

> Welded up some brackets and installed winch today, seems to work pretty good, got sent the wrong bullbars so have sent them back and awaiting correct ones, put some decent flood lights on and wired them up through a relay to come on high beam only, have a spotlight with a handlebar mount coming, along with some rifle mounts. Might throw a set of new tyres at it and I reckon she's ready to go hunting.
> Attachment 53074


Winch on a quad....
A few years back suzuki brought out a green 750 it came with a free winch as a sales pitch.
We trade them every 2 years as it costs fark all and anyhow there was brand new one in the shed, we had a big night the boat got pushed a fair way out.
When I got up the next morning the quad was halfway up the tree on the front lawn!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Will be interesting to see if I ever actually use it, the only time I have ever felt the need to use one was a couple years back when we ran CanAm's here (that's a story in itself...) got myself bogged and thought "no worries, these things have a winch" there was a fence post about 4 or 5 metres away so I pulled out the wire and got about three metres and that's all the bloody wire it had on it!

----------


## BRADS

The warn winch has about 100feet it's impressive 
To be honest I also only used it the once when stuck in the creek and the share pin broke running it out!
Haven't bothered with them since. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

I have found with a winch that you tend to get stuck far more than you did before the winch

----------


## 223nut

Winch, you don't need them often but when you do you really need it

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> I have found with a winch that you tend to get stuck far more than you did before the winch


Yes, I can see that being a possibility, more risks taken! I broke my neck when I was a wee fella so have always had this fear of landing on my head, I rode motocross all through my teens and it was always front of mind, then a few years back I got one of those Leat neck braces, subconsciously it must have made me thought I was bulletproof as I rode way faster than before, crashed way more often too!

----------


## scottrods

Winch might be good for pulling a deer up over a tree branch to butcher it up.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Winch might be good for pulling a deer up over a tree branch to butcher it up.


Yeap I have chucked a pulley and a short bit of rope with a gamble in my front box for that reason.

----------


## P38

I also carry 20m of rope to extend the reach of the winch.

Have used it on a couple of occasions too.

Cheers 
Pete

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

has anyone got a good design for a land anchor?

----------


## P38

> has anyone got a good design for a land anchor?


 @Ryan_Songhurst

Manuka trees work well  :Thumbsup: 

But these seem like a standard design.
http://www.goodwinch.com/shop/winchi...ground-anchor/

Easy enough to make one out of an old shovel blade an some pipe if your keen.


Cheers
Pete

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Manuka trees work well 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


down here we have tussocks, and rocks

----------


## oraki

A short length of 50x6 with 4-5 holes drilled in it. D shackle at one end and pins to drive into ground. Or a old bale fork and hammer

----------


## 223nut

> has anyone got a good design for a land anchor?


Got two here you could copy, one is useless that lonesome made up for me..... Might just be I can't use it!

----------


## Chilli_Dog

you can make a pretty compact one with a lenght of angle iron, maybe 600-800mm long for a quad? drill a serries of holes mayby 20mm dia down each flat, weld a loop on one end so the angle sits on the ground with the point apwards. Make up a pile of rebar pegs and just hammer them through the holes in the angle iron

----------


## longrange308

Are ya going hunting or entering a winch challenge????

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Haha, im pretty keen on going for an explore into the Oteake since my parents live at Danseys Pass and I have jever been in there, might not carry all the gear/accesories all the time but in a big area like that it would be good to be prepared for all eventualities. Bought a set of Kendas for it yesterday too, will get them put on sometime this week

----------


## Boar Freak

> Welded up some brackets and installed winch today, seems to work pretty good, got sent the wrong bullbars so have sent them back and awaiting correct ones, put some decent flood lights on and wired them up through a relay to come on high beam only, have a spotlight with a handlebar mount coming, along with some rifle mounts. Might throw a set of new tyres at it and I reckon she's ready to go hunting.
> Attachment 53074


I think a set of good aggressive tyre is more important. Never had a winch on any of my bikes or work ones and we worked on some remote ,shit places.

----------


## veitnamcam

What do you guys carry for flat repair ?

----------


## Mathias

I've got those sticky spaghetti sticks and a small 12v compressor. I once patched up a rip in the side wall that took 3 pieces and it lasted for years. A mate has the same shit but has a push bike pump as it takes up less room for him. 
I also run Slime in my tyres and I'm sure this has been a major help in not having flats.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I've got those sticky spaghetti sticks and a small 12v compressor. I once patched up a rip in the side wall that took 3 pieces and it lasted for years. A mate has the same shit but has a push bike pump as it takes up less room for him. 
> I also run Slime in my tyres and I'm sure this has been a major help in not having flats.


I wondered how they would go in a sidewall rip, would have to be one of the more common ways of getting a flat.

----------


## Mathias

> I wondered how they would go in a sidewall rip, would have to be one of the more common ways of getting a flat.


Did you not watch the ITM Fishing Show on Sat night? Matt was in the Clarence Reserve area and did just that.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Did you not watch the ITM Fishing Show on Sat night? Matt was in the Clarence Reserve area and did just that.


No recorded it, will probably watch it today tho home crook.

----------


## Simo

Here's the latest off road transport, spent a a few bob on this but its pretty solid, the LED light bar (5400 lumens) is exceptional.
The existing quartz halogen disappear in the floodlight beam. The LED's are hooked into the high beam on a relay. Surprisingly
the Suzuki 400 2011 LTA's generator pushes out 300 watts/25 amps at 5000 rpm and this handles the winch and the LED's without
any fuss. Having the motor running stops the battery dropping into loss mode

----------


## Shootm

> Here's the latest off road transport, spent a a few bob on this but its pretty solid, the LED light bar (5400 lumens) is exceptional.
> The existing quartz halogen disappear in the floodlight beam. The LED's are hooked into the high beam on a relay. Surprisingly
> the Suzuki 400 2011 LTA's generator pushes out 300 watts/25 amps at 5000 rpm and this handles the winch and the LED's without
> any fuss. Having the motor running stops the battery dropping into loss mode
> Attachment 59569Attachment 59570


That's one very clean quad.

----------


## Simo

Not for long, hope the LED's IPX rating handles the muck!

----------


## Shootm

Found a new use for the winch.

----------

